# 2WW - The Hewitt Fertility Centre Liverpool



## yvonne80 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi myself and my partner are on day 11 of the 2WW we did a home pregnancy test this morning and it was negative. We did a 3 day transfer and officially should do the test on Friday in 2 days time. Is the negative test this morning accurate? I'm praying my wife's HCG levels were low this morning and will rise by 2 days time .

Anyone in a similar situation?

Also can we go into the Hewitt Centre on Friday for a blood test?


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, try posting on the 'liverpool womens hospital part 45' thread, there are loads of fab ladies who will have a better knowledge than me, i am awaiting tx! 

good luck x


----------

